
How to do IT:Backup Planning - hap1o
https://medium.com/articles-to-help-you-do-it/how-to-do-it-backup-planning-8731ce4da0f7#.d9rjtwg88
======
hap1o
This is something I am trying out. Basically working on a series of articles
about some fundamental IT concepts and things to consider when implementing
these sort of things from an IT pro POV.

